# 6'288 Feet



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

A very early start of a charcoal piece.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm looking forward to watching this develop.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Staighter, still not totally straight but straighter.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Why the curious name?


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Why the curious name?


The top of Mount Washington. 6,288 feet. 

I took the reference photo on one of my trips up there. I wanted to challenge myself, it is.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

This is how I'd do it:vs_smirk:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Rime ice! I don't miss that cold!:biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> Rime ice! I don't miss that cold!:biggrin:


I had to look that up.
Rime ice forms when liquid water droplets in the air freeze onto a surface, growing into combs, needles, or feathery forms. In the two photographs above, the rime grew over the course of many hours, as a freezing fog lingered for most of a night and all of the following morning.
http://cathybell.org/2013/01/02/hoar-frost-and-rime-ice-whats-the-difference/

Very interesting.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Dick, as a New England-er I have seen plenty of ice formations, they are beautiful and fascinating but I prefer them in pictures now.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Me too. I'm not looking forward to winter in RI but I'd rather have winter than summer.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Where I left off last night.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is coming along wonderful Susan.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Wow susan, you're really impressing me with this one. It's looking great


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

So far, so good...


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is really good Susan.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Needs a little tweaking but this is close to finished.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Excellent Susan. I can't imagine what you will be tweaking.


----------



## HNGSVN (Jan 17, 2016)

I love charcoal and decided to do a piece of my son in charcoal powder and use an eraser and my fingers. Photo is 4x6 and piece is 32x28


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice work H, but why not start your own thread instead of hijacking?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Just I know when I was a newbie I posted in another's thread because I didn't know how the forum worked and didn't even realize I was in a thread. Here is how to start your own thread HNGSVN.

> From the home page of the forum (http://www.artistforum.com/forumindex.php) click on the category you want the thread to be in. For example "Introductions" or "Oil Painting".

> Once in the category there is a link on the upper left side right under the menu bar that says "NEWTHREAD". It is not obvious at all and originally I had a lot of trouble finding it. 

Your Drawing is fantastic HNGSVN.  Check out creating an Album to keep your works in. Go to 'User CP' from the menu bar and click on "Pictures and Album". Feel free to send me a message if you need any other help navigating this site.


----------

